# Highest RCI TPU / MF Ratio?



## crf450x (Apr 6, 2016)

Which resorts gives the most TPU in RCI for the lowest Maintenance Fee?  I know my Sheraton Desert Oasis gives a total of 50 TPU when split into 2 separate 1 bedroom units of 25 TPU Each.  For whatever reason I get less TPU if I deposit it as a full 2 bedroom unit.  So since my MF is roughly $1100 my TPU cost roughly $22 per TPU.

I heard there are resorts that give over 50% more TPU when deposited into RCi and would like to know which resorts these high TPU units are and what their respective MF are.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 6, 2016)

This is the Holy Grail of timesharing.  My guess is that if some really has a hot trader, they won't want to share it on an open forum.

Why?

If I publicize the fact that Podunk Resort has a low maintenance fee, and high TPU, a lot more people will seek it out for a trader.

If more people buy it to trade - deposits increase.

If deposit increase that means there is more supply.

If there is more supply, that means that RCI may lower the TPU.

Loose Lips Sink Ships.


----------



## crf450x (Apr 6, 2016)

A PM to me would be most appreciated.  I am interested in purchasing another unit that exchanges in RCI.

I know in the Starwood forum, it has been well known and documented that SDO works (or rather worked) as a great trader within II using starwood preference.  Not so much lately but very good in the past.

In regards to HGVC, we all know that the Las Vegas resorts have the best points to MF ratios with HGVC with some exceptions, like a Kingsland 3 Bedroom.

I understand if someone doesn't want to give away their "secrets" but if one would be so kind to PM some tips, I can certainly keep the information discreet and for personal use only.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 6, 2016)

On can get a pile of TPUs from a Christmas Mountain Village UDI-type contract. This is a rare type of fractional that allows making many reservations on a space-available basis. It is hard to say exactly what the cost per tPU is, because most owners use their ownerships in a variety of ways. For example, an owner might rent the summer weeks, deposita few weeks in II, and then use last-minute reservations for TPUs. However, a Christmas Mountain Village UDI is really only worth it if you want 8 or more weeks per year. Otherwise, it costs too much on a per-week basis. 

I get more TPUs from my one Christmas Mountain Village UDI than I can use. So, I haven't been paying attention to which timeshares are most efficient for TPUs. I do own a SoCal summer week that is worth 54 TPUs and has a MF of $860, though. That works out to a bit less than $16 per TPU. I'm sure some Tuggers get TPUs for less than that.


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 6, 2016)

My Fox Hills studios do well.


----------



## elaine (Apr 6, 2016)

the problem is that things can change. For any TS, I also highly recommend buying a high demand week in a high demand location (not always high TPUS though--take my HHI 3BR 4th of July week at only 34-38 TPUS), and now, after previously owning another week at a place with most of the demand only 4 months out of the year, I would add year round demand for financial health of resort to keep fees down and more onwers from defaulting. 
My mom got very high TPUs for Christmas week in Orlando, but it's so over built, I feel that could change if RCI ever decided to re-evaluate TPUs. Good luck. Elaine (ps. if you don't mind, please pm me how you like owning MVC Paris. We are going to that MVC for our 2nd time this summer on cash reservation and wondered about someone in US owning there. An EOY would be perfect for us, if that have that. I have never seen any resales).


----------



## JudyS (Apr 6, 2016)

elaine said:


> the problem is that things can change....


Good point. If I recall correctly, Palace View in Branson used to give a fabulous MF/TPU ratio if an owner booked July 4th. And then, Palace View took away the ability of owners to select a particular week to deposit into RCI. I believe they now give all deposits into RCI a "blended" TPU value (that is, the average value of TPUs for whatever season the owner has) and it is no longer such a good deal.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 6, 2016)

> the problem is that things can change.


Exactly. Once upon a time, South Africa was the hot trader.  Then, on Black Sunday, all that got tossed out.

There was another major re-valuation of trade power that happened shortly before the conversion to transparent TPU---I remember a number of very unhappy people who owned things that used to pull anything in the space bank, but suddenly could not, and a flurry of trade power tests to understand it.

So, it's not just the resort that can change how something is deposited and hence its value, but RCI can also completely change the TPU they award for something, for any reason, at any time.

My advice is: buy something that performs well as a trader, but more importantly also has inherent value without needing to use an exchange system.  That way, if the trade power value proposition goes away, you won't be stuck with an albatross.


----------



## A.Win (Apr 6, 2016)

I recommend taking a look at Vacation Villages resorts. RCI allows you to exchange into other Vacation Village resorts for $139 instead of $219. So even if your TPU costs a bit more, this can completely offset the extra cost. Of course, you must like the properties offered.


----------



## famy27 (Apr 6, 2016)

I can't see TPUs, because I have a Wyndham account, but I saw an article by someone claiming that they got 54 TPUs for a Lifetime in Hawaii at Royal Kuhio deposit with maintenance fees of $500 or so.

I also found this in the Bargain Deals section:

"3 Grand Villas (Orlando area) that are 3 bed units that lock off into a 2 bed unit and a 1 bed unit. I deposit each side separately for maximum TPUs. The 2105 MF is $920.56. I got 55 TPUs for the 2 bed side and 49 TPUs for the 1 bed side... resulting in a TPU cost of $8.85 each.

My other Orlando area timeshare is at Silver Lake Resort. This is also a 3 bed unit that locks out into a 2 bed and a 1 bed side. The MF for 2015 is $985.36. I got 58 TPUs for the 2 bed side and 53 TPUs for the 1 bed side. Therefore the TPU cost comes out at $8.88 each. This timeshare is actually our favorite place to stay in Orlando - they have some REALLY nice 3 bed units. There was a $75 resort transfer fee when I bought it a few years ago. I need to call and find out if it's changed.

I also have a Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach ownership. I already paid the 2015 MF ($735) and deposited it into RCI for 69 TPUs total. The breakdown was 40 TPUs for the 1 bed side and 29 TPUs for the studio side. So $10.65 a TPU. Still WAY below the going average per TUG."


----------



## lily28 (Apr 6, 2016)

Once upon a time, I got 54 tpu with my small Sheraton myrtle beach 1 bedroom which allow me to get 1 bedroom disney beach club and 2 bedroom hilton waikikian at HHV. But that all change when Starwood no longer allow me to deposit my reserved week in rci.  I only get 28 tpu now as blended tpu


----------



## Steve NH (Apr 26, 2016)

Massanutten Summit $ 18.47 of maint fee per TPU


----------



## crf450x (Apr 26, 2016)

Those are some good MF/TPU ratios.  Are there any owners at some of these resorts that can confirm the MF/TPU ratio?  I may be very interested in looking into at least one of these.



famy27 said:


> I can't see TPUs, because I have a Wyndham account, but I saw an article by someone claiming that they got 54 TPUs for a Lifetime in Hawaii at Royal Kuhio deposit with maintenance fees of $500 or so.
> 
> I also found this in the Bargain Deals section:
> 
> ...


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 28, 2016)

crf450x said:


> Those are some good MF/TPU ratios.  Are there any owners at some of these resorts that can confirm the MF/TPU ratio?  I may be very interested in looking into at least one of these.





I am an owner of Plantation Resort Myrtle Beach.  For 2015, I got the July 4 week so the TPU was 65 and the MF/TPU ratio $10.64.  For 2016, I got the July 9 week, TPU dropped to 51, so the MF/TPU $14.58.

TPU has dropped but TPUs at other resorts also have dropped.


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 28, 2016)

famy27 said:


> I can't see TPUs, because I have a Wyndham account, but I saw an article by someone claiming that they got 54 TPUs for a Lifetime in Hawaii at Royal Kuhio deposit with maintenance fees of $500 or so.
> 
> I also found this in the Bargain Deals section:
> 
> ...




Silver Lake transfer fee now $250


----------



## GPLACERS (Mar 12, 2019)

I own Lifetime in Hawaii and it gets 53 TPU's for last two weeks in December, and current maintenance fees are only $570.  They are selling ownerships for $1,000 per week, 3 weeks for $2000, and that includes closing.  The catch is they selling only to friends and family of owners.


----------

